# Dew Claws



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

I was wondering if its in the breed standard for malts to have fron or back dew claws, or if they should be removed. I'v looked up all the breed standard sites and they don't mention it . Thanks
Carol and Duke


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

The presence or lack of dew claws is not part of the breed standard per se. Malts are born with front dew claws but I believe the back ones were bred out of them long ago. Most of the show breeders that I know have the dew claws removed when the pups are only a few days old...but I also know of some who do leave the dew claws on the pups. I think it is a personal preference of the breeder.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi's have been removed but the breeder that I'm thinking of getting my new puppy from does not remove them.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Both my boys have their dew claws... major pain in the butt when it comes to trimming those!! I really wish they were removed, but I wouldn't put them through the procedure now...just have to live with it, although I get kinda paranoid that the dew claws could get caught on something...


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

Deni will be spayed and have her dewclaws removed at the same time on Friday (her 6 mos birthday...some birthday present I'm giving her, huh?







). I'll let you know how it goes since she's an "older" dog. I just find it too hard to trim the dewclaw with all the hair and I've had a couple of bad experiences with my two older dogs who both have their dewclaws still...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mousern_@Jun 8 2005, 01:38 PM
> *Deni will be spayed and have her dewclaws removed at the same time on Friday (her 6 mos birthday...some birthday present I'm giving her, huh?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I thought once that first few days after being born had passed it was too late to remove the dew claws? Gee, I wish I had known that earlier


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Jun 8 2005, 11:41 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought once that first few days after being born had passed it was too late to remove the dew claws? Gee, I wish I had known that earlier








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70554
[/B][/QUOTE]

Usually dew claws are removed the first 2 or 3 days after birth because the connective tissue has not developed and all the pups feel is a pinch. I have watched dew claws being removed on some pups and they hardly know anything happened. I have heard that it is a much more painful procedure to do on an older pup....I don't know of anyone who has done it, actually....so please keep us posted how the procedure and recovery goes.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

That is exactly what our vet said too. Our puppy has her dew claws and they aren't really any trouble. Her breeder, who also shows, doesn't like to remove them because of the fact that they can grow back if not properly done. I don't know about those that have been removed later in life, but on those that are done at 2-3 days, if the nail isn't completely removed it can grow back.


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for all the input. I took Duke to a groomer today to get his nails cut. (and show me how, I was scared I'd hurt him) When I asked her about it she said that she thinks she read somewhere that if a dog has dew claws then they aren't pure bred. I was very insulted and won't be going back. Nothing wrong with mixed breeds but when you have a fully papered pure bred you don't want Him to be called a mixed


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That groomer does not know a darn thing.







As far as I know all dogs are born with dew claws (mutts or pure breed). Some breeders have them removed on the pups when they are a few days old and some others don't. I heard that they don't like to remove them when the pups are older because it is very painful.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Most Maltese are not born with rear ones and, if they are, they are more than likely removed by the breeder at a few days of age. It is breeder's preference on the fronts. Some remove them, some don't.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Both my Maltese have their front dew clews. I wish they didn't since my groomer sometimes forgets to cut the dew claw nails and they do catch onto sweaters. But both reputable show breeders felt that it was not safe to take such a young puppy to the vet and risk infection. I felt it was more important to go to a responsible breeder than decide on a breeder based on dew claws.

Susan, Skeeter, Sassy & Panda


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

lucy has front dew claws too


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex doesnt have any. I didnt even know what a dew claw was until I read about it in a book. I am glad we dont have to deal with that! It seems they would be easy to pull when brushing their legs.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I dont know any maltese with them, I have to do my research!


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

Well, it's been two weeks since Deni had her dew claws removed. She's not had any problems and only has a tiny scab left on her right leg. When I compare what I feel with Ally, whose dew claws were removed as a newborn, it seems that Deni has a larger bump where her dewclaw was compared to where Ally's should be. This is most likely due to the difference in ages for the removal. The vet/owner of the clinic (we have 3 docs now) guaranteed me that there would be no regrowth of the dewclaw. He said that the only time that happens is if the job is not done correctly. He even said that on the off chance that it does grow back, they'll redo the surgery for free! 

During the healing process the only time Deni really bothered the sites were right after the bandages were removed a week after surgery, mostly from itching under the bandages I think. I feel much better knowing that I don't have to worry about her catching the dewclaw and injuring herself. For me the decision to remove them, as an older pup, was a good one...


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i'm glad the dewclaw removal worked out for you and deni


----------

